# Miscellaneous > Database Design >  I need help with my normal forms

## juuzou

I needed a customer group for my normal forms but i have no idea where it goes cause it doesn't exist 511469758.jpg511469796.jpg20170.jpg  please respond if u need any thing else.

----------

